# Anxiety Disorders > Hypochondria (Health Anxiety) >  >  some minor things stir me up - something gets my back up!

## cathering

sometimes its me even picking up on things my sub-conscious is getting but i am not aware of and later i think yeh, that is what started the panic or hypochondria etc....or the chest pains or the breathing pain etc or the headaches etc..

it would help if i had more friends and the type that don't give a crap if i am depressed or not and just still go out with me.

i get stirred up and want to vent .... or i get headaches and angry moods and want to lash out. 

talk it through - think it through... find a mantra that works.

i just think... now I AM GONNA LIVE LIVE LIVE TIL I DIE!

----------

